
If a computer illiterate relative/friend asks you to fix their slow comput - spacedog
https://www.reddit.com/r/UnethicalLifeProTips/comments/a6z0eq/ulpt_if_a_computer_illiterate_relativefriend_asks/
======
salawat
>Just speed up the mouse... >make it look faster...

This is the type of fixer that is the bane of my existence. Half the time if
there actually is a slowdown, it's because the latest and greatest in programs
have gotten so bloated that it actually drags down performance, or you end up
with OS devs making stupid decisions that end up breaking things for Users.

If I'm providing support, there's a workflow they need, and I'm damned well
going to make sure they find out how to get it.

My mom has become a bad IT guys worst nightmare, because I've managed to get
her to internalize 90% of the common everyday fault tree, and she's been
surprisingly good at working out new edge cases to the point she actually got
her IT person replaced because he kept feeding her B.S.

The nice thing is, I don't usually get calls that often anymore, because I
train people, and help them become as comfortable as possible with the
machine.

Heck, had a teacher back in High School who went from "hopeless" to "the
department knowledge base" because every time we encountered/solved a problem,
it'd get written down, and added to a growing pile of sticky notes.

It's not hard, and is definitely worth your time.

